

Belgian ISPs Ordered To Block The Pirate Bay - sasvari
http://torrentfreak.com/belgian-isps-ordered-to-block-the-pirate-bay-111004/

======
bmaeser
echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf

problem?

~~~
epochwolf
Yeah, windows doesn't have a resolv.conf. And on OSX that file is only there
for unix applications and it's overwritten when you change networks. Native
Mac apps don't use resolv.conf, they use the system apis.

~~~
tadfisher
<https://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html>

------
rufibarbatus
Stop me if for some technical reason what I'm asking here is increadibly
stupid... but isn't it relatively cheap to substitute HTTP-based URL
redirection for DNS in a case like this? Like so: <http://hops.me/7nq> ->
127.0.0.1

------
gcp
Is there a list anywhere exactly which domains are blocked? Are some bit-
torrent trackers part of it? That could be annoying.

------
ltamake
So it's a DNS block? That will be incredibly easy for Belgians to bypass...

~~~
roel_v
How many non-nerds do you know that even know what DNS is? Yes, slowly people
will learn 'just type in the numbers xyz into your address bar', but it'll be
a rather big obstacle for most casual users.

On top of that, if it turns out that a DNS block is insufficient to stop the
majority of Belgian users to access The Pirate Bay, it's a small step to go
back to the judge and ask for a more stringent block.

This is a first step, but a major one - it will set a precedent not only for
Belgium and similar sites with pirated content, but also for other European
countries. It'll be interesting to see how this pans out, and if there will be
a counter-movement of sufficient weight to instigate legislation that will
overturn broad, sweeping blocks of content. I suspect not.

~~~
icebraining
Apparently Danish traffic to the TPB has actually _increased_ 12% since the
block ;)

In any case, TPB is just one of many nowadays. Block one and three more will
pop up, like always.

~~~
ltamake
Good old Streisand effect.

------
smokeyj
Any minute they'll all be goose stepping.

------
FlowerPower
Welcome to the Internet in 2020, where content is approved before it is
allowed on the tube. What is left of the idea of freedom through a networked
world which once inspired the creation of the great tubes is now a shell for
business, government and corporate interests. You shall not pass is the new
greeting many will recognize. Your communication is surveiled, filtered and
censored. For your own good.

~~~
pasbesoin
Your comment incidentally reminds me of the term "boob tube" (slang for
television, for those who may not have encountered the term). I suddenly
wonder whether that's what we're heading for, with the Internet. Throttle it
until it become the latest form of "boob tube".

[The term boob can describe a rube or idiot, not just a female mammary, so the
term is a double entendre.]

Ultimately, we ("the people") need unfettered control of at least one physical
medium supporting the Internet. Route around the damage.

